# Cyclizine Tablets 50mg



## Sandyboy (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi Hazel

Well, about to start my journey number 4. I have emailed you before about my migraines. I am so dreading this, as they are just so awful. My GP has given me Cyclizine tablets and said they are fine for me to take in pregnancy (well, 2ww and we will see from there!) I am getting conflicting info from the Internet and just wondered if you could put my mind at rest. When I get a migraine you see I can’t stop vomiting, say every 35min but there is nothing in my stomach so it’s quite violent. I can’t even keep a glass of water down. At least this way I can cope with the headache I think as long as i can drink water and eat some food and look after myself. I am taking a 2-week holiday and then will self-cert myself for another week so I plan on trying to chill.

Thanks






Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Taking anything in pregnancy is always about risk versus benefit. Severe vomiting can lead to dehydration which is not good for either mother or baby. This is the reason that many women end up being treated with medication for morning sickness during the first trimester and beyond.


Cyclizine is usually one of the first choice drugs for treating sickness if required. I would go with your GPs advice as they know your circumstances and clinical condition and are best plac to advise what is best fro you in this situation.


Max x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I have seen it prescribed hundreds of times for patients with severe pregnancy related vomiting. As Mazv says it is usually a first line choice for such cases.


----------

